# Backuppc tar error

## lucadelprete

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo nel forum.

Ho installato backuppc su un server centos 6.5...fino ad adesso non mi ha mai dati problemi ma ora il backup non va a buon fine.

Di seguito incollo il file di log per ricevere il vostro aiuto :

2014-06-12 06:00:01 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-12 06:00:03 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 06:00:08 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 20:00:03 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-12 20:00:06 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 20:00:11 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 21:00:02 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-12 21:00:04 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 21:00:09 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 22:00:08 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-12 22:00:10 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 22:00:15 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 23:00:09 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-12 23:00:11 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-12 23:00:16 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-13 01:00:07 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-13 01:00:10 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-13 01:00:15 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-13 02:00:07 incr backup started back to 2014-06-07 22:00:05 (backup #458) for directory /home3

2014-06-13 02:00:09 Got fatal error during xfer (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

2014-06-13 02:00:14 Backup aborted (Tar exited with error 65280 () status)

Qualcuno ha idee riguardo la soluzione?

----------

## xdarma

A parte che questo è un forum di gentoo e non di CentOS, a occhio direi che il problema è nella fase di "xfer" più che nella fase di "compressione".

Cercando con ddg ci sono discussioni relative a ssh e a perl. Sono stati oggetto di modifiche e/o aggiornamento?

Con gentoo, una prova da fare sarebbe quella di lanciare "perl-cleaner --all". Ma usi CentOS... :-(

----------

## lucadelprete

no nessun aggiornamento; la versione di perl è 5.10.1, mentre quella di ssh è 5.3

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

probabilmente da qualche parte (/var/log ?? ) dovrebbe esserci un log di xfer ... potrebbero esserci informazioni utili

il problema potrebbe essere ssh che richiede la password   :Rolling Eyes: 

[edit] se hai la possibilità di eseguire il comando di backup manualmente e vedere cosa succede , meglio ...

----------

## pierino_89

Da quanto leggo in giro nel log ci dovrebbe essere il comando completo, in ogni caso servirebbero più dettagli per capire: il backup lo fai dal server locale o lo lanci da un'altra macchina? Dove salvi il backup? Con che protocollo?

----------

## ago

Nessuna buona anima che segnala lo spostamento della discussione??

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lucadelprete wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo nel forum.
> 
> Ho installato backuppc su un server centos 6.5...fino ad adesso non mi ha mai dati problemi ma ora il backup non va a buon fine.
> 
> Qualcuno ha idee riguardo la soluzione?

 Buttare CessOS?  :Twisted Evil: 

Fare a meno delle "app" deficienti e farsi il proprio script di backup su misura?  :Twisted Evil: 

Sempre fino a che ce lo consentono visti gli ultimi sviluppi made in RH (systemd e boiate varie)?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Detta la cretinata di rito (ma seriamente ci penserei a lavorare con quella caricatura di distribuzione, lo dico per esperienza diretta) ... stavolta sabayonino ci ha azzeccato in pieno, da un rapida ricerca per nome applicazione e messaggio di errore pare che codesto programma non gestisce la richiesta di password sul login remoto ed anche se lanci il backup in locale usa ssh  :Shocked:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Quindi o configuri shh per non chiedere la password sui server identificati (il server dovrebbe identificare se stesso, mah) o lo disabiliti nella conf del programma.

In perfetto stile RH il suggerimento ufficiale pare che sia di rimuovere la password... e qui mi autocensuro e lascio alla vostra immaginazione le volgarissime denigrazioni in cui ci si dovrebbe produrre.

@ago: Così impari a lamentarti della mia pesantezza nel segnalare tutto puntigliosamente...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

